# Kaolin Clay in bath bombs



## noni2009 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello everyone! I have a recipe for bath bombs and am needing to know how much kaolin clay to add to make my bath bombs more hard. I find that they are breaking so I wanted to add a stabilizing ingredient. If someone sees something wrong with my recipe please let me know.

.20 oz. Epsom salt
.45 oz butters
10 oz of baking soda
5 oz of citric acid
5 nl if FO


----------



## Misschief (Oct 23, 2018)

Could I ask why you're putting in less than 1/4 oz Epsom salt? I don't use Epsom salt in mine; I use sea salt instead. The recipe I use calls for 100 grams (3.5 oz) of Epsom Salt (or sea salt), so for a recipe of your size, you could use up to 50 grams (1.75 oz).

The recipe I use is about double your recipe. It calls for 20 grams (.70 oz) of Kaolin, so for a recipe of your size, .35 oz or so. 

As for oils/butters, for a recipe of your size, 5 grams should be fine. You can add a touch more if you think they need it.


----------



## noni2009 (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you misschief, I will tweak my recipe according to your advice. Am I putting in too much butters?


----------



## Misschief (Oct 23, 2018)

I don't think so. I'd rather add butters than too much liquid. If you're interested, here's a link to the basic recipe I follow. I tweaked it a little to personalize it for myself but it's a good basic recipe.

http://simplyfreebathandbody.com/bath-recipes/bath-bombs/dean-wilsons-bath-bomb-recipe/


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 23, 2018)

My recipe is very similar to the one posted above.  I use cocoa butter in mine and Epsom Salt or Sea Salt.  I've also made a couple other tweaks.


----------



## umeali (Oct 23, 2018)

i use Kaolyn  clay n my recipes but never used Epsom salt .unable to find exact  quantity but  in 12 cups of BS use  8 tea spoons of clay


----------



## noni2009 (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you misschief, shunt2011 and unmeali!


----------

